
Germany Just Introduced Data Retention. Politicians Should Be Ashamed - winst0n
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/germany-data-retention
======
mtgx
Within only two years of the Data Retention law getting passed in 2008, it was
already being declared unconstitutional in 2010.

How come after almost a decade and a half the Patriot Act still hasn't reached
the Supreme Court? Or the FISA Amendments Act passed in 2008? Even the new USA
Freedom Act is still much worse than what the German Data Retention law
allowed in 2008.

[http://www.dw.com/en/german-court-rules-data-storage-law-
unc...](http://www.dw.com/en/german-court-rules-data-storage-law-
unconstitutional/a-5310195)

